# Under kitchen counter lighting



## Haley (Oct 3, 2017)

How do you rough in for under counter lighting? What height do you stub out your wire? How many cables do you stub out per fixture?


----------



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

I use thermostat wire.. #18awg 2con..

I stub out about 1/2" to 1" above the bottom of the upper cabinets and I only bring a single whip out, unless I have to cross something like a hood fan or fridge.. then I bring another on the other side.

Then I bring the wires down to under the kitchen sink and have the switch control the driver (of course you're doing LED right??? RIIIGHT?) that is mounted there.

The bottoms of the uppers are false and routered out by the cabinet maker.. and they drill holes between cabinets to interconnect in parallel.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL after the cabinets are up, cut out the sheetrock under them and run the wires. You actually get a cabinet layout from the builder?


----------



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

matt1124 said:


> You actually get a cabinet layout from the builder?


Of course, how else could you possibly know how to wire a place properly?

I get a cabinet layout directly from the cabinet maker who is working for the builder to build the cabinets the customer has worked with the cabinet maker to design.

Kitchen, butler pantry, master ensuite, fireplace surrounds, powder rooms and guest baths, laundry room, theatre room, wine cellar and office. 

Or sometimes not all of those rooms. Not everyone has an office, theatre or wine cellar.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

matt1124 said:


> You actually get a cabinet layout from the builder?


I refuse to do a kitchen without meeting the kitchen designer in person on the job site. I meet with every one of them.


----------



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

I have done kitchens in the past without a detailed drawing and those jobs always turn into a total gong show of blame game about why everything is so screwed up and in the wrong place.. and who and how it's gonna get fixed.

I won't wire a kitchen without a drawing that I can go back and reference to detail why I put things where I did and that it's not my fault someone changed the plan and didn't update me of the changes.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Haley said:


> How do you rough in for under counter lighting? What height do you stub out your wire? How many cables do you stub out per fixture?


Haley just HOW green are you ?


----------



## 29573 (Apr 8, 2012)

NormousD said:


> I use thermostat wire.. #18awg 2con..
> 
> I stub out about 1/2" to 1" above the bottom of the upper cabinets and I only bring a single whip out, unless I have to cross something like a hood fan or fridge.. then I bring another on the other side.
> 
> ...


Same here, normally around 56” AFF. Cabinet installer moves them down .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> Haley just HOW green are you ?


How did you achieve your...erm... superior knowledge? Was it by osmosis or by asking questions?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I like 18-2 stranded best, but I have used solid thermostat wire, Cat 3, Cat 5, and Cat 6. The lights in my kitchen are wired with zip cord fished in the walls:whistling2:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I normally use thermostat wire. Found a nice low profile driver that hides under most cabinets if need be. A local company makes nice LED sticks in custom ĺengths at a good price with two days notice. This stuff gets easier and easier.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

NormousD said:


> I have done kitchens in the past without a detailed drawing and those jobs always turn into a total gong show of blame game about why everything is so screwed up and in the wrong place.. and who and how it's gonna get fixed.
> 
> I won't wire a kitchen without a drawing that I can go back and reference to detail why I put things where I did and that it's not my fault someone changed the plan and didn't update me of the changes.


This! Fail rate on a job with no kitchen plans is pretty close to 100%. I refuse to start a house without drawings for kitchen/vanity and any other millwork.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Haley said:


> How do you rough in for under counter lighting? What height do you stub out your wire? How many cables do you stub out per fixture?


Single 14-2 wires made back to a 2G box either under the kitchen sink, or behind the range w/ 2G blank plate

Shoot the laser level @ UC height of 'lip' , or light bar

Secure (to cab print / layout) through backer board w/ hole big enough for wiggle room (1, 1.5") for UC connector body to push back into wall

Spray paint 'dot' directly below whip on floor 

Wait for sheetrockers to finish

Drag buried wires out

Wait for cab trim out

Insist on U shape C/L of UC 

Make sure slack is available (use 1/2" ent sleeve for foam)

Make in lights

Get paid

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

First off it depends on the type of uc light but the stub out is generally at 55-56" as stated. 
Most cabinets are 36" with 18" above the countertop. 

Most of these lv lights, such as tape lighting require a class 2 wiring since the driver is class 2. 

This is one area where the NEC article (411) is the shortest and one of the most difficult to comply with.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

telsa said:


> Haley just HOW green are you ?


telsa just HOW much of a condescending jerk are you? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I use Chicken's method and use mostly line voltage led. One stub out for each run of cabinets back to a 2g box under the sink. Run from there up to the switch. Put the stub outs above the bottom of the uppers and the cabinet guys with a little direction from you should drill the holes for the romex to stub out from while they install the cabinets.


----------



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

It could be that it's 1am.. but are you guys serious, you do line voltage cabinetry lighting?

I once worked with a cabinet guy who demanded the lighting be line voltage. I don't work with him anymore. That's just crazy land (IMHO).


----------

